# Any Lovecraft Fans?



## Imperator (2/7/21)

Hi all! 

Most of you know me through Emissary! Some of you know I run another project - an indie publishing house. 

Anyway, we've been working on this absolutely monstrous project, and I think some of you might be keen to have a look at what we've done! We just launched the Kickstarter yesterday, and it's doing really well. I know there are a ton of horror fans in the vaping community, so this might be something y'all enjoy!

Lovecraft in a Time of Madness by Mark Wheaton — Kickstarter

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

